# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  الحدث الأصغر هل يبطل الطواف؟

## الداعية

أتمنى الاجابة جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## سالم سليم أبوسليم

ذهب الجمهور المالكية والشافعية والحنابلة : إلى اشتراط الطهارة من الحدث الأصغر والأكبر في الطواف
 وأن من طاف بلا طهارة لم يصح طوافه. وبه يفتي حاليا مفتي السعودية.
ولهم أدلة أبرزها: 1/ فعل النبي مع قوله حيث قال:(خذو عني مناسككم).
                  2/ حديث ابن عباس ( الطواف بالبيت صلاة . . . . . .).
                  3/ قياس الطواف على الصلاة .
وذهب الحنفية وهورواية عن أحمد. إلى القول بوجب الطهارة وأن من طاف على غير طهارة لزمته الفدية إلا أن يعيد الطواف وعليه بدنة إن كان الحدث أكبر. وأن الحدث لايبطله سواء أكبر أو أصغر
وذهب شيخ الاسلام إلى القول بعدم اشتراط الطهارة مطلقاً مع قوله باستحبابها. وانتصر إلى جواز الطواف للمرأة الحائض إذا اضطرت لذلك بلا فدية . وأطال الكلام فيه وأطنب . وأيضاً ناصره تلميذه ابن القيم على هذا . وكان يفتي به ابن عثيمين رحمه الله.وناقش االمسألة أيضاً كما في الممتع .
هذا ما تيسر لي من تلخيص للمسألة.
 ولعل الإخوة يزيدون الموضوع نقاشاً وتوضيحاً .

----------


## ابو عمر القرشي

-

بعد كتابة الرد وجدت رد الأخ الفاضل سالم وفي رده كفاية وسأرسل المشاركة التي كتبتها من باب المشاركة في المسألة حفظكم الله


،،

يصح الطواف 

وقيل أن الطهارة شرط وقيل واجبة وقيل سنة

اختيار الشيخ ابن عثيمين عدم بطلانه وكذلك الحنفية 

والجمهور على خلافه لحديث : ( الطواف بالبيت صلاة الا ان الله اباح فيه الكلام ) وروي : فمن نطق فلا ينطق فيه الا بخير ، 
وفي رواية : الطواف صلاة فإذا طفتم فاقلوا الكلام 
فمفهوم المخالفة انه لم يبح غير الكلام فلا تصح الصلاة بغير طهارة ، 
واحتجوا بمنع الحائض من الطواف وعللوا ذلك كونه صلاة
واجيب على انه ليس كل ما منعه الحيض ( الطهارة شرط فعله ) كالصوم ، فالصوم تمنع منه الحائض ولا يشترط له الطهارة
ومن لوازم القول بالطهارة منع الأكل و الشرب اثناء الطواف وقد شرب النبي في طوافه ، و عدم الطواف في اوقات النهي بعد الصبح والعصر وفي الحديث :  يا بني عبد مناف ، من ولي منكم من أمر الناس شيئا فلا يمنعن أحدا طاف بهذا البيت وصلى أي ساعة شاء من ليل أو نهار ، وإن قطعه يستأنف طوافه ولا يبني وفيه خلاف وتفصيل ، ومنع الركوب لأنه جلوس ولا يصح الجلوس في الصلاة وقد ثبت خلافه في الطواف ، وتجب ازالة النجاسة كنجاسة صبي أو طير  ، واذا احدث اثناء الطواف يلزمه الإستئناف وفيه خلاف عند القائلين بشرطية الطهارة وبعضهم فرق اذا كان عامداً او لم يكن عامداً ، واستدبار الكعبة ، والشك في الطهارة ، وغير ذلك

والذي يظهر من قوله ( الطواف صلاة .. ) أنها نوع من انواع الصلاة ولا يلزم من النوع أن يكون من جنس نوع آخر كصلاة الفريضة والنافلة والإستسقاء ونحو ذلك مما تشترط له الطهارة ، 
وقيل أن ذلك تشبيه بليغ حذف فيه اداة الشبه ووجهه فهو كالقول : الطواف كالصلاة ولهم في ذلك تأويلات ،

اختيار شيخ الإسلام واجوبته على القول بشرط الطهارة :

والاحتجاج بقوله : { الطواف بالبيت صلاة } حجة ضعيفة فإن غايته أن يشبه بالصلاة في بعض الأحكام وليس المشبه كالمشبه به من كل وجه وإنما أراد أنه كالصلاة في اجتناب المحظورات التي تحرم خارج الصلاة فأما ما يبطل الصلاة وهو الكلام والأكل والشرب والعمل الكثير فليس شيء من هذا مبطلا للطواف وإن كره فيه إذا لم يكن به حاجة إليه فإنه يشغل عن مقصوده كما يكره مثل ذلك عند القراءة والدعاء والذكر . وهذا كقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم { العبد في صلاة ما دام ينتظر الصلاة } وقوله : { إذا خرج أحدكم إلى المسجد فلا يشبك بين أصابعه فإنه في صلاة . ولهذا قال إلا أن الله أباح لكم فيه الكلام } ومعلوم أنه يباح فيه الأكل والشرب وهذه محظورات الصلاة التي تبطلها : الأكل والشرب والعمل الكثير ولا يبطل شيء من ذلك الطواف بل غايته أنه يكره فيه لغير حاجة كما يكره العبث في الصلاة ، ولو قطع الطواف لصلاة مكتوبة أو جنازة أقيمت بنى على طوافه . والصلاة لا تقطع لمثل ذلك فليست محظورات الصلاة محظورة فيه ولا واجبات الصلاة واجبات فيه كالتحليل والتحريم فكيف يقال : إنه مثل الصلاة فيما يجب لها ويحرم فيها فمن أوجب له الطهارة الصغرى فلا بد له من دليل شرعي وما أعلم ما يوجب ذلك . ثم تدبرت وتبين لي أن طهارة الحدث لا تشترط في الطواف ولا تجب فيه بلا ريب ولكن تستحب فيه الطهارة الصغرى فإن الأدلة الشرعية إنما تدل على عدم وجوبها فيه وليس في الشريعة ما يدل على وجوب الطهارة الصغرى فيه وحينئذ فلا نسلم أن جنس الطواف أفضل من جنس قراءة القرآن بل جنس القراءة أفضل منه فإنها أفضل ما في الصلاة من الأقوال ، والسجود أفضل ما فيها من الأفعال والطواف ليس فيه ذكر مفروض . وإذا قيل : الطواف قد فرض بعضه قيل له قد فرضت القراءة في كل صلاة فلا تصح صلاة إلا بقراءة فكيف يقاس الطواف بالصلاة . وإذا كانت القراءة أفضل . وهي تجوز للحائض مع حاجتها إليها في أظهر قولي العلماء فالطواف أولى أن يجوز مع الحاجة . وإذا قيل : أنتم تسلمون أن الطواف في الأصل محظور على الحائض وإنما يباح للضرورة . قيل : من علل بالمسجد فلا يسلم أن نفس فعله محظور لنفسه ومن سلم ذلك يقول : وكذلك من القرآن ما هو محظور على الحائض وهو القراءة في الصلاة وكذلك في غير الصلاة لغير حاجة يحرمها أكثر العلماء وإنما أبيحت للحاجة فإذا أبيحت للحاجة فالطواف أولى . ثم مس المصحف يشترط له الطهارة الكبرى والصغرى عند جماهير العلماء وكما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة وهو ثابت عن سلمان وسعد وغيرهم من الصحابة ، وحرمة المصحف أعظم من حرمة المساجد ومع هذا إذا اضطر الجنب والمحدث والحائض إلى مسه مسه فإذا اضطر إلى الطواف الذي لم يقم دليل شرعي على وجوب الطهارة فيه مطلقا كان أولى بالجواز . فإذا قيل : الطواف منه ما هو واجب . قيل : ومس المصحف قد يجب في بعض الأحوال إذا احتيج إليه لصيانته الواجبة والقراءة الواجبة أو الحمل الواجب إذا لم يمكن أداء الواجب إلا بمسه . وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم { الحائض تقضي المناسك كلها إلا الطواف بالبيت } من جنس قوله : { لا يقبل الله صلاة أحدكم إذا أحدث حتى يتوضأ } وقوله : { لا يقبل الله صلاة حائض إلا بخمار } { وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا أحل المسجد لجنب ولا حائض } . بل اشتراط الوضوء في الصلاة وخمار المرأة في الصلاة ومنع الصلاة بدون ذلك أعظم من منع الطواف مع الحيض وإذا كان قد حرم المسجد على الجنب والحائض { ورخص للحائض أن تناوله الخمرة من المسجد وقال لها : إن حيضتك ليست في يدك } تبين أن الحيضة في الفرج والفرج لا ينال المسجد وهذه العلة تقتضي إباحته للحائض مطلقا لكن إذا كان قد { قال : لا أحل المسجد لجنب ولا حائض } فلا بد من الجمع بين ذلك والإيمان بكل ما جاء من عند الله وإذا لم يكن أحدهما ناسخا للآخر فهذا عام مجمل وهذا خاص فيه إباحة المرور وهو مستثنى من ذلك التحريم مع أنه لا ضرورة إليه فإباحة الطواف للضرورة لا تنافي تحريمه بذلك النص كإباحة الصلاة للمرأة بلا خمار للضرورة وإباحة الصلاة بلا وضوء للضرورة بالتيمم ؛ بل وبلا وضوء ولا تيمم للضرورة كما فعل الصحابة لما فقدوا الماء قبل نزول الآية وكإباحة الصلاة بلا قراءة للضرورة مع قوله : { لا صلاة إلا بأم القرآن } . وكإباحة الصلاة والطواف مع النجاسة للضرورة مع قوله : " حتيه ثم اقرصيه ثم صلي فيه " وإباحة الصلاة على المكان النجس للضرورة مع قوله : { جعلت لي كل أرض طيبة مسجدا وطهورا } بل تحريم الدم ولحم الخنزير أعظم الأمور وقد أبيح للضرورة . والذي جاءت به السنة أن الطواف عبادة متوسطة بين الصلاة وبين سائر المناسك فهو أفضل من غيره لنهي الحائض عنه فالصلاة أكمل منه وذلك لأنه يشبه الصلاة أكثر من غيره ولأنه مختص بالمسجد فلهاتين الحرمتين منعت منه الحائض ولم تأت سنة تمنع المحدث منه وما لم يحرم على المحدث فلا يحرم على الحائض مع الضرورة بطريق الأولى والأحرى كقراءة القرآن وكالاعتكاف في المسجد ولو حرم عليها مع الحدث فلا يلزم تحريم ذلك مع الضرورة كمس المصحف وغيره . ومن جعل حكم الطواف مثل حكم الصلاة فيما يجب ويحرم فقد خالف النص والإجماع . وليس لأحد أن يحتج بقول أحد في مسائل النزاع وإنما الحجة النص والإجماع ، ودليل مستنبط من ذلك تقرر مقدماته بالأدلة الشرعية لا بأقوال بعض العلماء ؛ فإن أقوال العلماء يحتج لها بالأدلة الشرعية لا يحتج بها على الأدلة الشرعية . ومن تربى على مذهب قد تعوده واعتقد ما فيه وهو لا يحسن الأدلة الشرعية وتنازع العلماء لا يفرق بين ما جاء عن الرسول وتلقته الأمة بالقبول بحيث يجب الإيمان به وبين ما قاله بعض العلماء ويتعسر أو يتعذر إقامة الحجة عليه ومن كان لا يفرق بين هذا وهذا لم يحسن أن يتكلم في العلم بكلام العلماء وإنما هو من المقلدة الناقلين لأقوال غيرهم مثل المحدث عن غيره . والشاهد على غيره لا يكون حاكما والناقل المجرد يكون حاكيا لا مفتيا . ولا يحتمل حال هذه المرأة إلا تلك الأمور الثلاثة أو هذا القول أو أن يقال طواف الإفاضة قبل الوقوف يجزئ إذا تعذر الطواف بعده . كما يذكر ذلك قولا في مذهب مالك فيمن نسي طواف الإفاضة حتى عاد إلى بلده أنه يجزئه طواف القدوم هذا مع أنه ليس لها فيه فرج فإنها قد يمتد بها الحيض من حين تدخل مكة إلى أن يخرج الحاج .
الى ان قال رحمه الله :
 وبالجملة هل يشترط للطواف شروط الصلاة ؟ على قولين في مذهب أحمد وغيره : أحدهما : يشترط كقول مالك والشافعي وغيرهما . والثاني : لا يشترط وهذا قول أكثر السلف وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة ؛ وغيره وهذا القول هو الصواب فإن المشترطين في الطواف كشروط الصلاة ليس معهم حجة إلا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم { الطواف بالبيت صلاة } وهذا لو ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن لهم فيه حجة كما تقدم . والأدلة الشرعية تدل على خلاف ذلك . فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يوجب على الطائفين طهارة ولا اجتناب نجاسة بل قال : { مفتاح الصلاة الطهور وتحريمها التكبير وتحليلها التسليم } والطواف ليس كذلك والطواف لا يجب فيه ما يجب في الصلاة ولا يحرم فيه ما يحرم في الصلاة فبطل أن يكون مثلها . وقد ذكروا من القياس أنها عبادة متعلقة بالبيت فكانت الطهارة وغيرها شرطا فيها كالصلاة وهذا القياس فاسد فإنه يقال : لا نسلم أن العلة في الأصل كونها متعلقة بالبيت ولم يذكروا دليلا على ذلك . والقياس الصحيح ما بين فيه أن المشترك بين الأصل والفرع هو علة الحكم أو دليل العلة . أيضا فالطهارة إنما وجبت لكونها صلاة سواء تعلقت بالبيت أو لم تتعلق ألا ترى أنهم لما كانوا يصلون إلى الصخرة كانت الطهارة أيضا شرطا فيها ولم تكن متعلقة بالبيت وكذلك أيضا إذا صلى . إلى غير القبلة كما يصلي المتطوع في السفر وكصلاة الخوف راكبا فإن الطهارة شرط وليست متعلقة بالبيت . وأيضا فالنظر إلى البيت عبادة متعلقة بالبيت ولا يشترط له الطهارة ولا غيرها . ثم هناك عبادة من شرطها المسجد ولم تكن الطهارة شرطا فيها كالاعتكاف وقد قال تعالى : { وطهر بيتي للطائفين والقائمين والركع السجود } فليس إلحاق الطائف بالراكع الساجد بأولى من إلحاقه بالعاكف بل بالعاكف أشبه لأن المسجد شرط في الطواف والعكوف وليس شرطا في الصلاة . فإن قيل : الطائف لا بد أن يصلي الركعتين بعد الطواف والصلاة لا تكون إلا بطهارة . قيل : وجوب ركعتي الطواف فيه نزاع وإذا قدر وجوبهما لم تجب فيهما الموالاة وليس اتصالهما بالطواف بأعظم من اتصال الصلاة بالخطبة يوم الجمعة . ومعلوم أنه لو خطب محدثا ثم توضأ وصلى الجمعة جاز فلأن يجوز أن يطوف محدثا ثم يتوضأ ويصلي الركعتين بطريق الأولى وهذا كثير ما يبتلى به الإنسان إذا نسي الطهارة في الخطبة والطواف فإنه يجوز له أن يتطهر ويصلي وقد نص على أنه إذا خطب وهو جنب جاز . وإذا تبين أن الطهارة ليست شرطا : يبقى الأمر دائرا بين أن تكون واجبة وبين أن تكون سنة وهما قولان للسلف وهما قولان في مذهب أحمد وغيره . وفي مذهب أبي حنيفة ؛ لكن من يقول هي سنة من أصحاب أبي حنيفة يقول : مع ذلك عليها دم . وأما أحمد فإنه يقول : لا شيء عليها لا دم ولا غيره كما صرح به فيمن طاف جنبا وهو ناس فإذا طافت حائضا مع التعمد توجه القول بوجوب الدم عليها . وأما مع العجز فهنا غاية ما يقال : إن عليها دما والأشبه أنه لا يجب الدم ؛ لأن هذا واجب تؤمر به مع القدرة لا مع العجز فإن لزوم الدم إنما يجب بترك مأمور وهي لم تترك مأمورا في هذه الحالة ولم تفعل محظورا من محظورات الإحرام وهذا ليس من محظورات الإحرام ؛ فإن الطواف يفعله الحلال والحرام فصار الحظر هنا من جنس حظر اللبث في المسجد واعتكاف الحائض في المسجد أو مس المصحف أو قراءة القرآن وهذا يجوز للحاجة بلا دم ، وطواف الإفاضة إنما يجوز بعد التحلل الأول وهي حينئذ يباح لها المحظورات إلا الجماع . فإن قيل : لو كان طوافها مع الحيض ممكنا أمرت بطواف القدوم وطواف الوداع . والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أسقط طواف الوداع عن الحائض وأمر عائشة لما قدمت وهي متمتعة فحاضت أن تدع أفعال العمرة وتحرم بالحج فعلم أنه لا يمكنها الطواف . قيل : الطواف مع الحيض محظور لحرمة المسجد أو للطواف أو لهما . والمحظورات لا تباح إلا حال الضرورة ولا ضرورة بها إلى طواف الوداع فإن ذلك ليس من الحج . ولهذا لا يودع المقيم بمكة وإنما يودع المسافر عنها فيكون آخر عهده بالبيت . وكذلك طواف القدوم ليست مضطرة إليه بل لو قدم الحاج وقد ضاق الوقت عليه بدأ بعرفة ولم يطف للقدوم فهو إن أمر بهما القادر عليهما إما أمر إيجاب فيهما أو في أحدهما أو استحباب . فإن للعلماء في ذلك أقوالا . وليس واحد منهما ركنا يجب على كل حاج بالسنة الثابتة باتفاق العلماء ؛ بخلاف طواف الفرض فإنها مضطرة إليه ؛ لأنه لا حج إلا به وهذا كما يباح لها دخول المسجد للضرورة ولا تدخله لصلاة ولا اعتكاف وإن كان منذورا ؛ بل المعتكفة إذا حاضت خرجت من المسجد ونصبت لها قبة في فنائه . وهذا أيضا يدل على أن منع الحائض من الطواف كمنعها من الاعتكاف فيه لحرمة المسجد وإلا فالحيض لا يبطل اعتكافها ؛ لأنها مضطرة إليه بل إنما تمنع من المسجد لا من الاعتكاف فإنها ليست مضطرة إلى أن تقيم في المسجد ولو أبيح لها ذلك مع دوام الحيض لكان في ذلك إباحة المسجد للحيض . وأما الطواف فلا يمكن إلا في المسجد الحرام فإنه مختص ببقعة معينة ليس كالاعتكاف فإن المعتكف يخرج من المسجد لما لا بد منه : كقضاء الحاجة والأكل والشرب وهو معتكف في حال خروجه من المسجد ليس له في تلك الحال أن يباشر النساء وهو كما قال الله تعالى : { ولا تباشروهن وأنتم عاكفون في المساجد } . وقوله : { في المساجد } يتعلق بقوله : { عاكفون } لا بقوله : { تباشروهن } . فإن المباشرة في المسجد لا تجوز للمعتكف . ولا لغيره بل المعتكف في المسجد ليس له أن يباشر إذا خرج منه لما لا بد منه . فلما كان هذا يشبه الاعتكاف والحائض تخرج لما لا بد لها منه فلم يقطع الحيض اعتكافها وقد جمع سبحانه بين العكوف والطواف والصلاة في الأمر بتطهير بيته بقوله : { أن طهرا بيتي للطائفين والعاكفين والركع السجود } فمنعه من الحيض من تمام طهارته والطواف كالعكوف لا كالصلاة فإن الصلاة تباح في جميع الأرض لا تختص بمسجد ويجب لها ويحرم فيها ما لا يحرم في اعتكاف ولا طواف . وحقيقة الأمر : أن الطواف عبادة من العبادات التي يفعلها الحلال والحرام لا تختص بالإحرام ولهذا كان طواف الفرض إنما يجب بعد التحلل الأول فيطوف الحاج الطواف المذكور في قوله تعالى { ثم ليقضوا تفثهم وليوفوا نذورهم وليطوفوا بالبيت العتيق } . فيطوف الحجاج وهم حلال قد قضوا حجهم ولم يبق عليهم محرم إلا النساء ولهذا لو جامع أحدهم في هذه الحال لم يفسد نسكه باتفاق الأئمة وإذا كانت عبادة من العبادات فهي عبادة مختصة بالمسجد الحرام كما أن الاعتكاف يختص بجميع المساجد والله تعالى قد أمر بتطهير بيته للطائفين والعاكفين والركع السجود وليس هو نوعا من الصلاة فإذا ترك من واجبه شيئا فقد يقال ترك شيئا ومن ترك شيئا من نسكه فعليه دم . وإذا ترك الواجب الذي هو صفة في الطواف للعجز فهذا محل اجتهاد : هل يلحق بمن ترك شيئا من نسكه ؟ أو يقال : هذا فيمن ترك نسكا مستقلا أو تركه مع القدرة بلا عذر أو ترك ما يختص بالحج والعمرة . وأما القول بأن هذه العاجزة عن الطواف مع الحيض ترجع محرمة أو تكون كالمحصر أو يسقط عنها الحج أو يسقط عنها طواف الفرض فهذه أقوال كلها مخالفة لأصول الشرع مع أني لم أعلم إماما من الأئمة صرح بشيء منها في هذه الصورة . وإنما كلام من قال عليها دم أو ترجع محرمة ونحو ذلك - من السلف والأئمة - كلام مطلق يتناول من كان يفعل ذلك في عهدهم وكان زمنهم يمكنها أن تحتبس حتى تطهر وتطوف كانوا يأمرون الأمراء أن يحتبسوا حتى تطهر الحيض ويطفن ؛ ولهذا ألزم مالك وغيره المكاري الذي لها أن يحتبس معها حتى تطهر وتطوف . ثم إن أصحابه قالوا : لا يجب على مكاريها في هذه الأزمان أن يحتبس معها لما عليه في ذلك من الضرر . فعلم أن أجوبة الأئمة بكون الطهارة من الحيض شرطا أو واجبا ؛ كان مع القدرة على أن تطوف طاهرا لا مع العجز عن ذلك اللهم إلا أن يكون منهم من قال بالاشتراط أو الوجوب في الحالين فيكون النزاع مع من قال ذلك والله تعالى أعلم وصلى الله على محمد 

حفظكم الله 

،،

----------


## المسندي

الصحيح انه لا يشترط للطواف طهارة وهو قول حماد بن ابي سليمان وابي حنيفة وشيخ الاسلام ومن المعاصرين 1_ الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين 2_ الشيخ سليمان العلوان 3_ الشيخ خالد الفليج 4_ الشيخ عبدالعزيز الطريفي . وغيرهم

----------


## نايف الحميدي

> 2_ الشيخ سليمان العلوان
>  3_ الشيخ خالد الفليج


اللهم فك اسرهم

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قال العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله 
الوضوء شرط في صحة الطواف في أصح قولي العلماء، وهو قول أكثر أهل العلم؛ 
لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أراد أن يطوف توضأ ثم طاف، كما صح ذلك عن عائشة رضي الله عنها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وصح عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال: (الطواف بالبيت صلاة إلا أن الله أباح فيه الكلام)[21]. فإذا انتقضت الطهارة فعليه أن يتطهر ويعيد الطواف من أول شوط كالصلاة، سواء كان الطواف فرضاً أو نفلاً))انتهى كلامه  رحمه الله 
ومن الادلة في الباب ما ثبت عن عائشة قالت : (خرجنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا نذكر إلا الحج فلما جئنا سرف طمثت فدخل علي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا أبكي فقال ما يبكيك قلت لوددت والله أني لم أحج العام قال لعلك نفست قلت نعم قال فإن ذلك شيء كتبه الله على بنات آدم فافعلي ما يفعل الحاج غير أن لا تطوفي بالبيت حتى تطهري). 
رواه البخاري
.ثم اني اسال القائلين بعدم اشتراط الطهارة هل له ان يصلي ركعتي الطواف بدونها ام لا

----------


## ابو عمر القرشي

.ثم اني اسال القائلين بعدم اشتراط الطهارة هل له ان يصلي ركعتي الطواف بدونها ام لا

جوابين :

1 - هل هي واجبة ؟
2 - يتطهر لها بعد الطواف  

حفظكم الله وبارك فيكم

//

----------


## سالم سليم أبوسليم

لسؤال :
     1 - هل هي واجبة ؟
أقول اختلف أهل العلم بذلك وذهب الجمهور إلى القول بوجوبها وإن اختلفوا فيما يترتب على تاركها فقد اختلف فيه أيضاً مذهب مالك والشافعي في إيجاب الدم على تاركها أو الاثم فقط.

وأقول لأخي : أبي محمد الغامدي

سبق أن ذكر الاخوة الاْدلة التي استدللت بها وياحبذا لو قصرنا الكلام على وجه الاستدلال من ناحية إظهاره أو مناقشته.
والخلاف بالمسألة برأيي قوي وظاهر. وكلا الرأيين جدير وقريب من الحق.

----------


## ابو عمر القرشي

-

- هل هي واجبة هو جواب على كلام اخي الفاضل الغامدي

فهو اشكل بالإلزام فخالفت بعدم التسليم والتنبيه عليه بالسؤال

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله خيراً 

،،

----------


## أبو يوسف التواب

قال العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي في "أضواء البيان": (الفرع الرابع : في كلام العلماء في الطواف هل يشترط له ما يشترط للصلاة من طهارة الحدث والخبث وستر العورة أو لا يشترط في الطواف أو لا يشترط ذلك؟
اعلم أن اشتراط الطهارة من الحدث والخبث وستر العورة في الطواف هو قول أكثر أهل العلم ، منهم مالك ، وأصحابه ، والشافعي ، وأصحابه ، وهو مشهور مذهب الإمام أحمد .قال النووي في شرح المهذب : وحكاه الماوردي عن جمهور العلماء ، وحكاه ابن المنذر في طهارة الحدث ، عن عامة العلماء .
وخالف الإمام أبو حنيفة رحمه الله الجمهور في هذه المسألة ، فقال : لا تشترط للطواف طهارة ، ولا ستر عورة ، فلو طاف جنباً ، أو محدثاً ، أو عليه نجاسة ، أو عرياناً صح طوافه عنده .واختلف أصحابه في وجوب الطهارة للطواف ، مع اتفاقهم على أنها ليست بشرط فيه . ومن أشهر الأقوال عندهم أنه إذا طاف طواف الإفاضة جنباً ، فعليه بدنة ، وإن طافه محدثاً : فعليه شاة ، وأنه يعيد الطواف بطهارة ما دام بمكة ، فإن رجع إلى بلده ، فالدم على التفصيل المذكور.
.
واحتج الجمهور لاشتراط الطهارة للطواف ، بأدلة :
منها : حديث عائشة المتفق عليه الذي ذكرناه سابقاً بسنده ، ومتنه عند البخاري ومسلم : أن أول شيء بدأ النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قدم « أنه توضأ ، ثم طاف بالبيت » الحديث قالوا : فهذا الحديث الصحيح صرحت فيه عائشة رضي الله عنها ، بأن النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بدأ بالوضوء قبل الطواف لطوافه ، فدل على أنه لا بد للطواف من الطهارة .

فإن قيل : وضوءه صلى الله عليه وسلم المذكور في هذا الحديث فعل مطلق، وهو لا يدل على الوجوب فضلاً عن كونه شرطاً في الطواف.
فالجواب: أن وضوءه لطوافه المذكور في هذا الحديث قد دل دليلان على أنه لازم ، لا بد منه .
أحدهما : أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في حجة الوداع « خذوا عني مناسككم » وهذا الأمر للوجوب والتحتم ، فلما توضأ للطواف لزمنا أن نأخذ عنه الوضوء للطواف امتثالاً لأمره في قوله « خذوا عني مناسككم » .
والدليل الثاني : أن فعله في الطواف من الوضوء له ، ومن هيئته التي أتى به عليها كلها بيان وتفصيل لما أجمل في قوله تعالى { وَلْيَطَّوَّفُو  اْ بالبيت العتيق } [ الحج : 29 ] وقد تقرر في الأصول أن فعل النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كان لبيان نص من كتاب الله ، فهو على اللزوم والتحتم . ولذا أجمع العلماء على قطع يد السارق من الكوع ، لأن قطع النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للسارق من الكوع بيان وتفصيل لما أجمل في قوله تعالى { فاقطعوا أَيْدِيَهُمَا } [ المائدة : 38 ] لأن اليد تطلق على العضو إلى المرفق ، وإلى المنكب .

قال صاحب الضياء اللامع في شرح قول صاحب جمع الجوامع : ووقوعه بياناً ما نصه : الثاني : أن يكون فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم لبيان مجمل ، إما بقرينة حال مثل القطع من الكوع ، فإنه بيان لقوله تعالى { والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أَيْدِيَهُمَا } [ المائدة : 38 ] وإما بقول كقوله « صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي » فإن الصلاة فرضت على الجملة ، ولم تبين صفاتها فبينها بفعله وأخبر بقوله : أن ذلك الفعل بيان ، وكذا قوله « خذوا عني مناسككم » وحكم هذا القسم وجوب الاتباع انتهى . محل الغرض منه .
وأشار في مراقي السعود : إلى أن فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم الواقع لبيان مجمل من كتاب الله إن كان المبين بصيغة اسم المفعول واجباً فالفعل المبين له بصيغة اسم الفاعل واجب بقوله :
من غير تخصيص وبالنص يرى ... وبالبيان وامتثــالٍ ظهرا
ومحل الشاهد منه قوله : وبالبيان يعني : أنه يعرف حكم فعل النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الوجوب أو غيره بالبيان ، فإذا بين أمراً واجباً : كالصلاة والحج ، وقطع السارق بالفعل ، فهذا الفعل واجب إجماعاً لوقوعه بياناً لواجب ، إلا ما أخرجه دليل خاص ، وبهذا تعلم أن الله تعالى أوجب طواف الركن بقوله { وَلْيَطَّوَّفُو  اْ بالبيت العتيق } [ الحج : 29 ] وقد بينه صلى الله عليه وسلم بفعله وقال « خذوا عني مناسككم » ومن فعله الذي بينه به : الوضوء له كما ثبت في الصحيحين ، فعلينا أن نأخذه عنه إلا بدليل ، ولم يرد دليل يخالف ما ذكرنا .

ومن أدلتهم على اشتراط الطهارة من الحدث للطواف : ما أخرجاه في الصحيحين من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها ، قال البخاري رحمه الله في كتاب الحيض : حدثنا أبو نعيم ، قال : حدثنا عبد العزيز بن أبي سلمة ، عن عبدالرحمن بن القاسم ، عن القاسم بن محمد ، عن عائشة ، قالت : خرجنا مع النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا نذكر إلا الحج ، فلما جئنا سرف طمثت الحديث . وفيه « فافعلي ما يفعل الحاج غير أن لا تطوفي بالبيت حتى تطهري » انتهى منه .
وأخرج مسلم في صحيحه حديث عائشة هذا بإسنادين عن عبدالرحمن بن القاسم ، عن أبيه عنهما بلفظ « افعلي ما يفعل الحاج غير أن لا تطوفي بالبيت حتى تطهري » وفي لفظ لمسلم عنها « فاقضي ما يقضي الحاج غير ألا تطوفي بالبيت حتى تغتسلي » قالوا : فهذا الحديث المتفق عليه صرح فيه النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بنهي عائشة رضي الله عنها عن الطواف إلى غاية هي الطهارة لقوله « حتى تطهري » عند الشيخين و « حتى تغتسلي » عند مسلم ومنع الطواف في حالة الحدث ، الذي هو الحيض إلى غاية الطهارة من جنابته : يدل مسلك الإيماء والتنبيه على أن علة منعها من الطواف ، هو الحدث الذي هو الحيض ، فيفهم منه اشتراط الطهارة من الجنابة ، للطواف كما ترى .
فإِن قيل : يجوز أن تكون علة النهي عن طوافها ، وهي حائض ، أن الحائض لا تدخل المسجد .
فالجواب : أن نص الحديث يأبى هذا التعليل ، لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال « حتى تطهري حتى تغتسلي » ولو كان المراد ما ذكر لقال : حتى ينقطع عنك الدم .

قال النووي في شرح المهذب : فإن قيل : إنما نهاها ، لأن الحائض لا تدخل المسجد .
قلنا : هذا فاسد لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال « حتى تغتسلي » ولم يقل حتى ينقطع دمك ، وهو ظاهر .

ومن أدلة الجمهور على اشتراط الطهارة في الطواف : ما جاء عن النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال « الطواف بالبيت صلاة » الحديث . قال الزيلعي في نصب الراية : رواه ابن حبان في صحيحه في النوع السادس والستين من القسم الثالث من حديث فضيل بن عياض ، والحاكم في المستدرك من حديث سفيان كلاهما عن عطاء بن السائب ، عن طاوس ، عن ابن عباس . قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم « الطواف بالبيت صلاة إلا أن الله قد أحل فيه النطق فمن نطق فيه لا ينطق إلا بخير » انتهى . وسكت الحاكم عنه وأخرجه الترمذي في كتابه عن جرير ، عن عطاء بن السائب به بلفظ « الطواف بالبيت مثل الصلاة » قال : وقد روي هذا الحديث عن ابن طاوس وغيره ، عن طاوس موقوفاً ولا نعرفه مرفوعاً إلا من حديث عطاء بن السائب . وعن الحاكم رواه البيهقي في المعرفة بسنده ثم قال : وهذا حديث قد رفعه عطاء بن السائب في رواية جماعة عنه وروي عنه موقوفاً ، وهو أصح انتهى . 

وقال الشيخ تقي الدين في الإمام : هذا الحديث روي مرفوعاً ، وموقوفاً أما المرفوع فله ثلاثة أوجه :
أحدها : رواية عطاء بن السائب رواها عنه جرير ، وفضيل بن عياض ، وموسى بن أعين ، وسفيان أخرجها كلها البيهقي .
الوجه الثاني : رواية ليث بن أبي سليم رواها عنه موسى بن أعين ، عن ليث ، عن طاوس ، عن ابن عباس مرفوعاً باللفظ المذكور ، أخرجها البيهقي في سننه ، والطبراني في معجمه .
الوجه الثالث : رواية الباغندي ، عن أبيه ، عن ابن عيينة ، عن إبراهيم بن ميسرة ، عن طاوس ، عن ابن عباس مرفوعاً نحوه رواه البيهقي أيضاً . فأما طريق عطاء فإن عطاء من الثقات ، لكنه اختلط بأخرة قال ابن معين : من سمع منه قديماً فهو صحيح ومن سمع منه حديثاً ، فليس بشيء ، وجميع من روى عنه روى عنه في الاختلاط إلا شعبة . وسفيان ، وما سمع منه جرير وغيره ، فليس من صحيح حديثه . وأما طريق ليث ، فليث رجل صالح صدوق يستضعف . قال ابن معين : ليث بن أبي سليم ضعيف مثل عطاء بن السائب ، وقد أخرج له مسلم في المتابعات ، وقد يقال : لعل اجتماعه مع عطاء يقوي رفع الحديث ، وأما طريق الباغندي ، فإن البيهقي لما ذكرها قال ولم يضع الباغندي شيئاً في رفعه لهذه الرواية . فقد رواه ابن جريج ، وأبو عوانة عن إبراهيم بن ميسرة موقوفاً انتهى من نصب الراية للزيلعي . ثم قال أيضاً : حديث آخر رواه الطبراني في معجمع الأوسط : حدثنا محمد بن أبان ، ثنا أحمد بن ثابت الجحدري ، ثنا أبو حذيفة موسى بن مسعود ، ثنا سفيان ، عن حنظلة ، عن طاوس : عن ابن عمر لا نعلمه إلا عن النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : « الطواف صلاة فأقلوا فيه الكلام » انتهى منه .
واعلم : أن علماء الحديث قالوا : إن وقف هذا الحديث على ابن عباس أصح من رفعه .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : وقد علمت مما مر قريباً أن حديث ابن عباس المذكور رفعه عطاء بن السائب ، وليث بن أبي سليم ، والظاهر أن اجتماعهما معاً لا يقل عن درجة الحسن ، ومما يؤيد ذلك أن ممن روى رفعه عن عطاء سفيان الثوري ، وقد ذكروا أن رواية سفيان عنه صحيحة ، لأنه روى عنه قبل اختلاطه ، وعلى ذلك فهو دليل على اشتراط الطهارة ، وستر العورة ، لأن قوله « الطواف صلاة » يدل على أنه يشترط فيه ما يشترط في الصلاة ، إلا ما أخرجه دليل خاص كالمشي فيه ، والانحراف عن القبلة ، والكلام ، ونحو ذلك .
فإن قيل : المحققون من علماء الحديث ، يرون أن الصحيح أن حديث الطواف صلاة موقوف لا مرفوع ، لأن من وقفوه أضبط ، وأوثق ممن رفعه؟
فالجواب : أنا لو سلمنا أنه موقوف ، فهو قول صحابي اشتهر ولم يعلم له مخالف من الصحابة ، فيكون حجة ، لا سيما وقد اعتضد بما ذكرنا قبله من الأحاديث الصحيحة ، وبينا وجه دلالتها على اشتراط الطهارة للطواف .
وقال النووي في شرح المهذب في الكلام على حديث « الطواف صلاة » ما نصه : وقد سبق أن الصحيح أنه موقوف على ابن عباس ، وتحصل منه الدلالة أيضاً ، لأنه قول صحابي اشتهر ، ولم يخالفه أحد من الصحابة ، فكان حجة كما سبق بيانه في مقدمة هذا الشرح ، وقول الصحابي حجة أيضاً ، عند أبي حنيفة انتهى منه .
فهذا الذي ذكرنا هو حاصل أدلة من قال : باشتراط الطهارة من الحدث الأكبر والأصغر للطواف) ج3 تفسير سورة الحج.

----------

